# Foaming Bath Butter- I'd like to turn into Shaving Cream



## bablondie25 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have 5 pounds of Foaming Bath Butter, I tried whipping it with jojoba oil and fragrance, but it did NOT work as Shaving Cream....

Any ideas? I want a whipped, creamy shaving cream, but it needs to have smooth in it. 

Here are ingredients in the bath butter:
• Water 
• Glycerin 
• Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate 
• Sorbitol 
• Disodium Lauryl Sulfosuccinate 
• Sodium Chloride 
• Phenoxyethanol 
• Tetrasodium EDTA


Or is this not possible? I guess if I can't figure out how to make shaving cream, I should make into sugar bath scrubs or something.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't understand. You whipped it and it's not smooth? I whipped mine in my Kitchen Aid and it's very smooth.


----------



## carebear (Jan 24, 2011)

I don't know what "needs to have smooth in it" means.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jan 24, 2011)

You may want to try different proportions of your blend.
Keep notes!


----------



## bablondie25 (Jan 24, 2011)

*reply...*

It's just not slick enough for shaving, I'm not sure what ingredients would need to be added for the slickness to it. My husband tried it on his face, my teen daughter on her legs, they both hated it, so it's not a good shaving cream. So I'm at a loss-needing a recipe of some sort. 



			
				soapbuddy said:
			
		

> I don't understand. You whipped it and it's not smooth? I whipped mine in my Kitchen Aid and it's very smooth.


----------



## aprilrose (Jan 24, 2011)

I add kaolin clay, aloe vera, & a mixture of oils. This shaving cream won't be like a "cream", more like a soap.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 24, 2011)

Foaming bath Butter will never be as slick as shaving cream. If you add to much oil, you will loose bubbles.


----------



## bablondie25 (Jan 24, 2011)

*thnx*

Okay, maybe I should just whipe it, but I have no idea how many pounds/ per teaspoons of oil to add and how long to whip it. 



			
				soapbuddy said:
			
		

> Foaming bath Butter will never be as slick as shaving cream. If you add to much oil, you will loose bubbles.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: thnx*



			
				bablondie25 said:
			
		

> Okay, maybe I should just whipe it, but I have no idea how many pounds/ per teaspoons of oil to add and how long to whip it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My vendor recommends 2 lbs of the butter to 4 ozs. of oil. I would try 1 lb. with 2 ozs. of oil. I whipped mine til it almost doubled in volume.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jan 31, 2011)

I use mine for shaving cream all the time. I use FCO because it disperses in the water better. I also whip mine til it's doubled in volume. I scented it with lime and birthday cake scent.mmmmmm yummy.


----------

